
Tactile sensor lets robots gauge objects’ hardness and manipulate small tools - jonbaer
http://www.kurzweilai.net/tactile-sensor-lets-robots-gauge-objects-hardness-and-manipulate-small-tools
======
Animats
Nice. Camera ICs are so cheap now you can do touch that way. There have been
lots of attempts to do touch-sensitive robot skin with things such as custom
silicon arrays of strain gauges. Too expensive in small volume.

(The price of robot force-sensing devices is insanely high due to low volume.
That's why robots have inadequate touch sensors. I built a force-sensing wrist
out of a 3DConnection six-DOF knob input device.)

